
Login-with-Facebook data hijacked by JavaScript trackers - cfadvan
https://techcrunch.com/2018/04/18/login-with-facebook-data-hijacked-by-javascript-trackers/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16869488](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16869488).

------
ElijahLynn
This title is could be improved by putting quotes around "Login with
Facebook", when I read the headline I read it as you can login with data
hijacked by JS trackers.

Please update title to: "Login with Facebook" data hijacked by JavaScript
trackers

~~~
dang
Less important since the discussion moved elsewhere, but I've added some
hyphens.

